# Finally got my DIY Bow Press built



## ccriley6 (Dec 1, 2011)

Looks good. Oughta do the job!


----------



## Longlost (Jan 26, 2015)

Now the big decision... what colour will you paint it??? Looks good


----------



## Moparman340 (Dec 31, 2011)

Im gonna paint it up like my favorite NFL team. The Minnesota Vikings.


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

You do nice work. I built a linear press of that design and used a 36v actuator and 36v power supply. It worked well. I sold it to a friend and bought a bowa. I have a couple sets of fingers and am going to build a press for a friend. (that way he will leave me alone) LOL


----------



## Moparman340 (Dec 31, 2011)

Thank you fletched, I feel it turned out the way I wanted it to. I really had fun building it. I just wish I had a mill and lathe at home. I would build more archery related items. It took me several months building it at work, in my spare time, on my lunch time and breaks. I have been gathering up metal for seems like forever. Whenever I saved up some money, I would buy a little bit of meal here and there. I just want to thank Archery Talk, for having a DIY section to give all of us DIY'ers the ideas for these builds. There is some really good DIY members on here. The next thing I'm gonna build is a arrow saw. I have some ideas kicking around in my head. However I end up building it, I'm sure it will be over done, just like the press. Seems like everything I make is built lime a tank!lol


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Minnesota Vikings? I live in Illinois and I don't know why but my boss is a HUGE fan of Vikings. 
The press looks awesome...nice and clean. Did you used it already? I'm asking because when I build mine I used about the same size of hand wheel and it wasn't preforming too good. I ended ordering a bigger size handle .


----------



## Moparman340 (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks Outsider, yes it worked great. Even without grease on the 3/4 Acme thread and linear bearings, it opened and closed easily. I'm not gonna grease it until I paint it. Yes I'm a Vikings Fan from Kentucky. I have been for 15 years now. Coach Zimmer is turning this team around, and in a few more seasons I feel they will make a Super Bowl run!


----------



## rickyherbold (Dec 27, 2012)

Yes! Go Vikings


----------



## clo650 (Oct 24, 2008)

GO PACK GO! LOL Nice press, I'm thinking about building one.


----------



## Moparman340 (Dec 31, 2011)

Lol! The pack is a good team! I'm nervous about them in a few weeks! Thanks clo650!


----------



## nhcor (Jun 6, 2011)

Looks great


----------



## Moparman340 (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks nhcor


----------



## Moparman340 (Dec 31, 2011)

Someone asked me to take photos of the finger assembly, so here ya go dr.shwack_em. Hope it helps.


----------



## dr.shwack_em (Feb 1, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## Spur chaser (Jan 6, 2014)

Where did you get the finger design? The fingers are all I lack finishing my press, would rather have a proven design instead of trail and error do to lack of time at work.


----------



## BW321 (Feb 3, 2014)

Nice Press !!!


----------



## Moparman340 (Dec 31, 2011)

Here is the CAD Drawing of my finger design. Hope it helps!


----------



## Moparman340 (Dec 31, 2011)

Well here is the finished product. Bow Press/Draw Board/Shooter attachments. I just have to plasti dip the fingers and she is ready to go.


----------



## batsonbe (Nov 29, 2012)

sweet job!


----------



## Moparman340 (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks batsonbe!


----------



## Moparman340 (Dec 31, 2011)

Here is some more photos of when it was in the building process.


----------



## Rex D (Mar 23, 2013)

some advice on plasti dipping the fingers.. Do a minimum of 4-5 coats. let dry a full day in between each coat. It will hold up a lot better if you do.

BTW.. helluva job on that press man. You do VERY nice work


----------



## Moparman340 (Dec 31, 2011)

I wish I knew that. I put 4 coats on. I waited 2 hrs in between each coat. I put the last coat on last sunday, and haven't touched it since. I figured I would let it cure for another 2 to 3 days before using. Do you think it will be OK?


----------



## dulaney20 (Dec 1, 2015)

With who


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moparman340 (Dec 31, 2011)

Anyone reading this.


----------



## FiveOarcher (Sep 21, 2006)

very nice press! Ive had my fingers for about 7years and finally found them and I think it's time to make me a press! thanks!


----------



## cretan (Nov 4, 2015)

perfect!!!!


----------



## CarbonTerry (Jan 8, 2003)

Time will tell...............I hope this works out for you. Nice work..


----------



## Moparman340 (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks everyone, yeah FiveOarcher, I had my fingers made 3 years and a couple months ago, the company I work for informed us they were moving our plant to Mexico. I figured I better get them done before they left.


----------



## Moparman340 (Dec 31, 2011)

Here is a couple of close up photos of the main rail that BowBaker1640 requested. I hope this helps you BowBaker!


----------



## Moparman340 (Dec 31, 2011)

I just keep finding new ways to use my bow press. I mounted a bow vice on it and is perfect height and has absolutely no movement. The more I come up with new ways to use it, the more I love it. So glad I built it!


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

I love your press. I really like how you design it and now you can add more to it.


----------



## Moparman340 (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks Outsider, yeah this thing is becoming like a Swiss army knife for archery!lol


----------



## mosierls (Oct 2, 2013)

Sweet press any chance for a complete set of plans?


----------



## Moparman340 (Dec 31, 2011)

I could maybe do a crude hand drawing, if you like. This press was in my head how I wanted to build it. I didn't write it down.


----------



## Moparman340 (Dec 31, 2011)

Here is a Bill Of Materials list of what you will need to build this press. I think I have everything down. I don't know why the picture is turned sideways. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## Moparman340 (Dec 31, 2011)

Here is the pic right side up.


[1ATTACH=CONFIG]3537753[/ATTACH]


----------



## Moparman340 (Dec 31, 2011)

People have asked for some prints of my press design, so here are some very crude prints of some of the parts for my press. I dont know how to use cad so bear with me.lol I hope everyone can read my handwriting. I was trying to get them done at work in between my maintenance calls.


----------



## Moparman340 (Dec 31, 2011)

This should get people started. If anyone has any questions just let me know.


----------



## mosierls (Oct 2, 2013)

That's awesome. Thanks.


----------



## Moparman340 (Dec 31, 2011)

In the second pic, it shows you mill out the block to .1875, but that is wrong. It is supposed to be .250. Sorry for that mistake.


----------



## mosierls (Oct 2, 2013)

I am not following what the large holes on the main rail are for.


----------



## Moparman340 (Dec 31, 2011)

I put them in for a couple reasons. One, I wanted to lighten it up as much as I could, even with those holes, this thing is pretty heavy. Probably 100# or more. Secondly, I didn't want to weld throughout the length of the bar on the outside, because the finger post assembly has a lip that caps over the bar and weld would interfere with sliding smoothly along the bar, so I used the larger holes to weld inside them. I welded the bar on each end and skipped the first 2 larger holes and welded the next hole, then skipped the next 2 and welded in the next hole. I did that the whole way down the bar.


----------



## Moparman340 (Dec 31, 2011)

After advisement from someone on here about patent infringement I will not post anymore prints of my press. Although I feel I haven't infringed on anything, because the parts that I have built for the press came from my personal wants from a press and have never seen a linear style like it. LCA builds, in my opinion, the best press on the market. I put my spin on this design for everyone who is handy with a mill and lathe to build it if they want. Even LCA can start producing this style if they like. I would be honored if they did. I'm not out to make money for this, nor would I make and sell presses like this. I'm a poor boy from Ky, that likes to help other archers out. If any moderators feel my thread is hurting Archery Talk, by all means delete this thread, and I will never post anything on here in the DIY section again. It's a shame that corporate greed has gotten so bad that companies are going after individuals that just want to help out my fellow archer, and have fun in doing so.


----------



## spartacus001 (Jan 14, 2016)

Wow. Very impressive work. 
i'm new here and to archery but I'm learning a lot from this community.


----------



## Moparman340 (Dec 31, 2011)

Thank you very much!


----------



## Moparman340 (Dec 31, 2011)

Welcome to the community Spartacus001.


----------



## Garringer55 (Nov 19, 2012)

Looks really good! Nice choice of football team as well!


----------



## Moparman340 (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks Garringer55, yeah wide left!lol but I think they will be in the Super Bowl when they host it in 2018.


----------



## Buckhunter28 (Aug 24, 2012)

Nice


----------



## Moparman340 (Dec 31, 2011)

Thank you Buckhunter28, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Moparman340 (Dec 31, 2011)

The plasti dip was a success. I was worried I didn't allow enough time in between coats, but it has held up perfectly, I've pressed my bow several times and you can't even tell it has ever pressed a bow. This stuff is pretty durable as long you wait long enough between each coat.


----------



## Moparman340 (Dec 31, 2011)

Update here. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3488842


----------



## FearNot (Dec 22, 2003)

Great ideas!


----------



## holbrookt (Dec 28, 2015)

i like seeing all the different interpretations on the inline bow presses.


----------



## Cfoster5 (Jan 12, 2013)

Nice job, looks awesome!


----------



## whitetailer32 (Mar 12, 2005)

Tagged for later. Nice job


----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)

Nicely done!!


----------



## Kelley1992 (Jan 22, 2016)

nice looking press great work


----------



## 1woodworker (Jan 30, 2016)

You did a awesome job. looks great.


----------



## neiabowhunter (Jan 20, 2016)

looks awesome


----------



## Moparman340 (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Acezhi (Apr 17, 2014)

Very nice.


----------



## GrayTech (Jan 29, 2013)

Moparman340 said:


> Someone asked me to take photos of the finger assembly, so here ya go dr.shwack_em. Hope it helps.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3444441
> ...


Nice build. If you round off the bottom front corner on each finger you will get more adjustability, needed for past parallel bows.


----------



## Moparman340 (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks GrayTech! I sure will. Anyone have any ideas on keeping the fingers in the up position. I was going to use spring steel to keep them up, but I don't want LCA thinking I'm infringing on any of their patents!lol


----------



## GrayTech (Jan 29, 2013)

Moparman340 said:


> Thanks GrayTech! I sure will. Anyone have any ideas on keeping the fingers in the up position. I was going to use spring steel to keep them up, but I don't want LCA thinking I'm infringing on any of their patents!lol


I just used springs from the adjustment screws. Simple and effective.


----------



## Paul Lobo (Mar 13, 2009)

Looks good!!


----------



## zeprice44 (May 28, 2013)

Press looks good


----------



## OntarioArch (Mar 21, 2005)

Damn nice job.


----------



## Stv_bks (Oct 28, 2015)

Nice press

Tagged


----------



## PaintballShaun (Feb 7, 2016)

Some countries may vary a bit, but you can build exact duplicates of a patented design up to a limit, I heard max 5 without permission in the states but this was a decade ago. A guy was building modified Autococker paintball markers and selling them. Don't take this as legal advice. 

I am fairly certain that you can build and use a design as similar to any on the market, just don't make them for other people or claim patent ownership. Showing measurements and sketches is perfectly alright.


----------



## xtysonmx (Feb 1, 2016)

Mopar, you're a genius!


----------



## Moparman340 (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks Brother!


----------



## bwhntr7973 (Mar 8, 2011)

tag


----------



## johnl2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

Looks awesome


----------



## Moparman340 (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks johnl2015! Means a lot to me!


----------



## jimmyk (Oct 14, 2007)

Great looking press. Wish I had your skills.


----------



## Moparman340 (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks jimmyk, I have been really blessed with good friends over the years. I did not go to school for becoming a machinist, but I have 2 good friends that I worked with for 7 year's that taught me everything I know.


----------



## jimmyk (Oct 14, 2007)

OJT is the best way to learn!


----------

